# If You Can Read This You Have A Strange Mind Too



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

> > Only
> > great minds
> > can read this
> >
> > This is weird, but interesting!
> >
> >
> > fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too
> >
> > Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can.
> >
> > i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was
> > rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a
> > rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr
> > the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit
> > and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae The rset can be a taotl mses
> > and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the
> > huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a
> > wlohe. Azanmig huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!

I have a strange mind apparently , I think my DH has known that for years . 

Kitn


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Pretty much anyone who speaks English natively (and can read) can read that.  The 55 out of 100 thing is BS  

*Bursts bubbles*


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

so true dan.. *doing lil lad dance*


----------



## vivcarm (May 8, 2009)

Oh and here I was thinking I was strange! Well I know that anyway


----------



## Tabitha (May 8, 2009)

Since approx 22% of  adult American adults function at or below literacy level 1 (the lowest). 47 million American adults are functionally illiterate.
 I have no doubt 45% can't read scrambled words.


----------



## heyjude (May 8, 2009)

That is so weird. There were only two words which confused me.   Why is it that  I can read this, but am not able to speak pig latin?  :? 

Jude


----------



## Tabitha (May 8, 2009)

I had to read taotl  a couple of times before I got it  .


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

heh it happens to the best of us


----------



## dagmar88 (May 9, 2009)

Hi,
I'm most definatly not a native speaker, my English is not good and I'm even worse at writing, as I have a mild form of dyslexia. Have to look up a lot of longer words, even in my own language. But... I could read that easily  Odd


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

GO DAG!!    :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm most definatly not a native speaker, my English is not good and I'm even worse at writing, as I have a mild form of dyslexia. Have to look up a lot of longer words, even in my own language. But... I could read that easily  Odd



Good for you !! 
A few words made me go huh.

Kitn


----------

